# SHENZHEN | Honfa Tower | 210m | T/O



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Location: Bao'an Area. Former Toppan Printing Industrial Area plot.





豪宅专家宏发集团主导臣田村旧改，超低容积率-打造未来宝安黄金商圈！ 汉京集团


项目申报主体为深圳市臣田股份合作公司；据悉，该项目于2017年5月，宏发地产与深圳市臣田股份合作公司签订了《合作框架协议》，由宏发地产对臣田旧村片区进行拆旧建新。 该线在2020年建成3座车站，开通…



www.esp-4u.com




Developer: Honfa Group 宏发集团


















Recent pic by johnny23


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

is it this close to the airport? Honfa Tower, Shenzhen - SkyscraperPage.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@kenamour, @zwamborn, please, updates


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-23 by johnny23


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-11 by johnny23


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

If that tower is 210 metres tall, the thee residential towers are also clearly over 500 feet each. So we may have found three more skyscrapers for Shenzhen. I still have not found any official name besides "Toppan Printing Industrial Zone Urban Renewal Project" though. 








By the way, the tower to the left with the curved corner is "Keenstar Building " with a height of 180 metres.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-06 by johnny23


----------

